# School of PE, Testmasters, or Chaya Engineering?



## NAB4L (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm thinking of taking a refresher course to prepare myself for the april 2010 FE. Any ideas of which course is better, School of PE, Testmasters, or Chaya Engineering? I heard that School of PE and Testmasters are good, but still undecided on which to pick. Classes for School of PE are more spread out (weekends only) as for classes for Testmasters are up to 4 classes in a row. Any insight will be appreciated.


----------



## viktarina (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm taking school of PE in Albany,NY. Did some investigation on it and a lot people liked school of PE. Also classes are on weekends,so I do not have to miss work time.Also look locations,one school has testsite maybe closer to you than other one. They both are good and price is the same.


----------



## femaleCE (Jun 4, 2012)

Did you ever make a choice on which review course to take? Did you pass?


----------



## jjohnson6102006 (Jun 7, 2012)

I took the school of PE here in Atlanta and passed the PE on the first time.


----------



## gte636i (Jun 8, 2012)

Another to consider. The Georgia Tech course. I took it and passed the first time. I think it may be cheaper than some of these other classes as well.


----------



## gte636i (Jun 8, 2012)

gte636i said:


> Another to consider. The Georgia Tech course. I took it and passed the first time. I think it may be cheaper than some of these other classes as well.


Never mind, just noticed you were civil


----------

